# TPU iOS APP?



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2020)

I am wondering if the TechPowerUp APP for iOS will be back because I used it a lot but after beta testing iOS 14 and returning to iOS 13.6 I am unable to use it anymore just getting the message:

Unable To Install "TechPowerUp" The app is no longer available in the App Store.

I can then choose to Keep or Delete it.

I like the app a lot and I used it daily when it was working even with it's issues I specially used it for the forum access because it was easy and just worked.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2020)

The apps have been retired, the site will work fine in your browser


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The apps have been retired, the site will work fine in your browser



Thanks for the answer @W1zzard as you say it works fine a app was just more handy I bet I just need to get use to use the browser on my iPhone XS Max.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2020)

I'm browing TPU through Safari on iPhone X, and it's perfect, so your experience should be even better.

Anything you notice that looks odd, or that you feel could be improved, just lmk


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 24, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The apps have been retired, the site will work fine in your browser



Google failed to inform me.


----------



## revin (Aug 5, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> The apps have been retired, the site will work fine in your browser



Welp that answers my question too  I just did the same, went from 6s to an 11


----------

